

State of the Realtime Web : the Publishers  - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/facebook/publishers/pubsubhubbub/realtime/twitter/state-of-the-realtime-web-publishers/

======
tinio
Nice good overview of the players and non-players are in the open realtime
web.

~~~
julien
Hopefully, all the non-players (like news.ycombinator will come to the party
:p)

